
What every web developer must know about URL encoding - DanielRibeiro
http://blog.lunatech.com/2009/02/03/what-every-web-developer-must-know-about-url-encoding
======
atarian
Thanks, I found this really helpful. As a side note, I had no idea what matrix
parameters were or that they even existed before reading this.

